# Postopertive complications for CABG



## Brenda Woodcock (May 1, 2009)

I am working on a project and we are looking at postoperative complications relating to a Coronary Artery Bypass Graft (CABG).  I have been asked to find a code that aligns with a Pectoral Flap Procedure.  This, as I understand would be done after Mediastinitis only, that could be a postoperative complication of the CABG procedure.

So, I am trying to find the correct code for the Flap procedure.  I am thinking that 15570 could be the correct code (as 15734 may relate to the donor site?).  

I am just unsure and need some help!  

Thank you very much!


----------



## lisigirl (May 1, 2009)

*muscle flap*

I always use CPT 15734 for these. The Society of Thoracic Surgeons has also advised to use this code to report muscle flaps with thoracotomy.

Lisi, CPC


----------

